# New Directing Staff



## Fdtrucker (4 Jan 2007)

Congrats to Good2Golf, cdnaviator and Vern being selected as Directing Staff. All three bring multiple years of experience from the CF within their trades/elements and their personal lives that will only help this forum in the future. They will help enforce everyone is kept within the guide lines set by Mike, keeping this a well informed site that I am interested in.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jan 2007)

Fdtrucker said:
			
		

> Congrats to Good2Golf, cdnaviator and Vern being selected as Directing Staff. All three bring multiple years of experience from the CF within their trades/elements and their personal lives that will only help this forum in the future. They will help enforce everyone is kept within the guide lines set by Mike, keeping this a well informed site that I am interested in.



Thanks, i'll do my best


----------



## the 48th regulator (4 Jan 2007)

You know not of these three riders, young warrior....be wary of their deeds!!!  Do not say I have not warned you...hehehemeeheheahhaea







dileas

hagess


----------



## gaspasser (4 Jan 2007)

Congrats (and maybe condolences) to three upstanding members for being chosen DS.  May they direct with fairness and friendship.
 Servtium Nulli Secundus


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Jan 2007)

I'd like to thank cdnaviator, Good2Golf and The Librarian (evermore known as Vern despite her name change ) for volunteering their time and experience to help us out. They help to round out a very capable team that has done a fantastic job in building this site up to what it is today. As Good2Golf said when he saw the Staff board: it's like a duck, calm and serene on the surface, but paddling like hell underneath.

Good job and thanks to all Staff, old and new.


----------



## GAP (5 Jan 2007)

> As Good2Golf said when he saw the Staff board: it's like a duck, calm and serene on the surface, but paddling like hell underneath



Hey....I saw one of those paddles!!!   ;D Congrats


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2007)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

>



Oh look, Tess has posted a pic of Vern stirring the pot. Thanks for that bud.

And thanks for your post Fdtrucker, I will certainly do my best. As for the ducks and and the paddling Mike, apparently I may not float, but I am a lifeguard!!

Vern


----------



## GAP (5 Jan 2007)

Of the Baywatch variety?


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Of the Baywatch variety?



No. I no way, shape or form do I qualify for that job!! Or else I'd be there...I hear they pay more than Mike!!  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Jan 2007)

You mean I could move up to TWO beer every year??


----------



## Scott (8 Jan 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Hey....I saw one of those paddles!!!   ;D Congrats



I threw my paddle at a troll long ago.


----------



## camochick (8 Jan 2007)

Are you guys sure there is room in here for Cdnaviators swelled head!! hehe :-* Congrats on becoming Mods!!


----------



## muffin (8 Jan 2007)

I had heard a rumor that there were new DS when I came back after my holidays - Congrats boys and girls - 

Good2Golf, I will have to buy you a beer next time we are at the KBP... I think I still owe the Journeyman a lunch 

... same offer to you Pat and Vern if you are ver in my neck of the woods 

Edit: Named changed to protect the guilty.


----------



## navymich (8 Jan 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> ... same offer to you Pat and Vern if you are ver in my neck of the woods



Since I *AM* in your neck of the woods, the above mentioned people have authorized me to collect on their behalf.  8)


----------



## muffin (8 Jan 2007)

Ha ha! Done and Done - see ya at NAVCAN tomorrow


----------



## Pea (8 Jan 2007)

Congrats to all the new Directing Staff! Thanks for helping to make army.ca as great as it is.


----------



## warspite (8 Jan 2007)

Congradulations to all three of you, thank you for all your hard work, past present and future.


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Jan 2007)

Pea said:
			
		

> Congrats to all the new Directing Staff! Thanks for helping to make army.ca as great as it is.


What she said


----------



## evil drunken-fool (8 Jan 2007)

COngrats guys, I know I don't post much, but I am always lurking in the background.


----------



## kratz (9 Feb 2013)

Since Brihard's PMs are full of good wishes on being elevated to the lofty heights of becoming a DS  ;D 

I thought it was appropriate to not mention anything in this thread about that very fact.

Though if I was to put words in Brihard's mouth, I would quote Brian Harding's terrific post here, from a few years ago.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (9 Feb 2013)

Yes, that is an excellent post! :nod:


----------



## cupper (9 Feb 2013)

Congrats to all. 



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> As for the ducks and and the paddling Mike, apparently I may not float, but I am a lifeguard!!



Since Vern does not float, we now have definitive proof that she is not a witch. ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Feb 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> Since Brihard's PMs are full of good wishes on being elevated to the lofty heights of becoming a DS  ;D
> 
> I thought it was appropriate to not mention anything in this thread about that very fact.
> 
> Though if I was to put words in Brihard's mouth, I would quote Brian Harding's terrific post here, from a few years ago.



Although your observational techniques are quite good Matlcok, you are no Sherlock Holmes.  Please not, the missive you link to is don by _Roy_ Harding, not our newest Moderator.....

Now if you are looking for a witty post by a Moderator may I direct you here?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/109266/post-1206020.html#msg1206020

dileas

tess


----------



## kratz (9 Feb 2013)

[I need a blushing bride emoticon]  Agreed, I misspoke Roy vice Brian.

I did not mean to imply that Roy was our newest DS, 
rather that Roy's acceptance speech, should fit well in Brihard's mouth,
if I would be allowed to put words there.  

For a properly modified link to that witty post: 
http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/109266/post-1206020.html#msg1206020


----------



## brihard (9 Feb 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> Since Brihard's PMs are full of good wishes on being elevated to the lofty heights of becoming a DS  ;D
> 
> I thought it was appropriate to not mention anything in this thread about that very fact.
> 
> Though if I was to put words in Brihard's mouth, I would quote Brian Harding's terrific post here, from a few years ago.



I look forward to ruthlessly imposing my iron fist upon the lot of you disheveled, lackwit masses...

Once I figure out how the heck I do any of the actual mod stuff, I mean. I've managed not to accidentally ban myself; so far so good.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I look forward to ruthlessly imposing my iron fist upon the lot of you disheveled, lackwit masses...
> 
> Once I figure out how the heck I do any of the actual mod stuff, I mean. I've managed not to accidentally ban myself; so far so good.



Do it to Kratz, he was mocking me...Do it Brihard man, do it!  That's how the gooks look at you!!  Let's do this whole Phreaking Ville, Brihard!







dileas

tess


----------



## kratz (9 Feb 2013)

48

How'd you find my hero pic from 20 years ago? 

Are you using your Sousveillance abilities one me?  :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Feb 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> 48
> 
> How'd you find my hero pic from 20 years ago?
> 
> Are you using your Sousveillance abilities one me?  :Tin-Foil-Hat:




Well,
From this one that you just sent me, I must admit, a wee bit more revealing than I would want to receive from you.....






dileas

tess


----------



## GnyHwy (9 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I look forward to ruthlessly imposing my iron fist upon the lot of you disheveled, lackwit masses...
> 
> Once I figure out how the heck I do any of the actual mod stuff, I mean. I've managed not to accidentally ban myself; so far so good.



"Mad with Power" - Kids in the Hall
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z17rrnRRHDM


----------



## brihard (9 Feb 2013)

Well, thanks for that Tess. Now 'Goodbye horses' will be in my head all night.

One of my funnier absurd memories... Walking into one of my troops' rooms a few summers back on tasking. My suspicions immediately aroused by hearing that music, sure enough, there he was wearing nothing but a CF raincoat and with everything tucked back in aerodynamically sound fashion, and quoting that famous line of the movie to me.

I left his room. It could wait.


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Feb 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I left his room. It could wait.



 A wise decision if I ever heard one.


Congrats on the level up  ;D


----------



## kratz (10 Feb 2013)

[quote author=the 48th]
Well,
From this one that you just sent me, I must admit, a wee bit more revealing than I would want to receive from you.....






dileas

tess
[/quote]

Many have had a wild night or two like that  :nod: The pic reminds of Tim Minchin's song

While Birhard is learning the ropes of being a DS, I need to learn his coffee order. Was that with or without tim bits?


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Feb 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> While Birhard is learning the ropes of being a DS, I need to learn his coffee order. Was that with or without tim bits?



You answered your own question with the quoted pic. DOUBLE order of timbits.


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Feb 2013)

'grats Brihard!  Hammers in the recruiting threads don't count towards your first...something about 'like shooting fish in a barrel.'  You'll know when the time is right!  ;D


----------



## brihard (10 Feb 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> 'grats Brihard!  Hammers in the recruiting threads don't count towards your first...something about 'like shooting fish in a barrel.'  You'll know when the time is right!  ;D



I wanna be the first kid on my block with a confirmed IP ban.


----------



## Bluebulldog (11 Feb 2013)

Grats Brihard.


----------

